# Review: Union Cadets and Drake Supersport Bindings



## droseph (Sep 19, 2009)

*Union Cadet Bindings* (used with '07 K2 anagram):
-Used for all mountain purposes (about 70% pow, 30% park)
Pros:
-Lightweight
-Easy to install
-Very sturdy (used it for 2 years now, maybe about 200 runs?) and it doesn't seem like it's gonna give out soon 
-The straps are very comfortable(no pressure points, size 9, M/L)
-Very responsive
-Very adjustable
-Great bindings for the price (got it for $80 at evogear)
Cons:
-Baseplate screws get loose once in awhile, but i think that happens with every binding.
-When it gets really cold, the straps aren't as smooth to take off, but it's not really a problem

*Rating: 4.2/5*
-Bottom line, best bang for your buck bindings. These are '07 but I'm sure the newer one will perform the same or better than these ones.
-Recommended for: beginner/intermediate riders

*'09 Drake Supersport Bindings* (attached with my '09 Palmer Classic)
-Haven't rode in it yet (got it a week ago), but after testing the straps, comfort, etc. it seems to be a step-up from the Union Cadets
-Will update this review when the new season starts.
Pros:
-Lightweight (has an omnicrom baseplate, which supposively makes it stronger/lighter/more responsive)
-Very comfortable (it has a huge ankle strap and it evens out the pressure when tightening it up and the dual functioning toe strap really helps as well)
-Straps release like there's butter on them.
-Feels very sturdy (the straps don't move as freely like my Cadets, so they won't be sloppy and all over the place when you're waiting for the ski-lift)
-When I buckled myself (with '09 Ride Haze LZDs) it felt like I was one with the board
-Even more adjustable than my Cadets 
Cons:
-They have to be in super-perfect position for me to screw it in properly with my Classic

*Rating (so far): 4.8/5*
-I have to see how they ride first, but it's looking great so far, comfort and the materials used are definitely an upgrade from the Cadets.
-Recommended for: intermediate/advanced riders.

Pic of my setup: (Union/K2 left, Drake/Classic right)









Edit: Sorry mods, i put it in the wrong section, please move it to the Equipment reviews section. Thanks!


----------

